
Covid-19 helped me earn 5 figures in 30 days - appic_video
https://medium.com/@recklessity/how-covid-19-helped-me-earn-5-figures-in-30-days-c0b7e3958745
======
mtmail
Summary: Person has existing educational health videos on their external
harddrive, sells them on [https://www.appic.video/](https://www.appic.video/)
"3 weeks later I reached 22.534 € in gross income".

Since the author based on name an profile picture is Kevin A., co-founder of
that website (easy to check on linkedin) I call BS on "I finally found a
startup on Producthunt, which provided exactly what I was looking for"

